# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Գլոբալ տաքացում

## wagamaffia

Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք Երկրագնդի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացման մասին, քննարկե՞նք հետևանքները Օրինակ Սառուցյալ Օվկիանոսի արագ հալոցքը և այլ երևույթներ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming

----------


## docart

Գյումրեցիները կատակում են, եթե Երևանի տեղը ծով լիներ, Լեննագանն էլ պառտովի քաղաք կլիներ։ Այ եթե գլոբալ տաքացում լիներ, գյումրեցիների կատակը կդառնար իրականություն։

----------

Ռուֆուս (08.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ էլ զգացել է, որ գլոբալ տաքացումը իրականում չափազանցեցված է ու դրա բնույթը և դրանից բխող հետևանքները այնքան վտանգավոր չեն, ինչքան փորձում են մեզ ներկայացնել:
Վերջերս ռուսական առաջին ալիքը վավերագրական ֆիլմ է նկարել. "История одного обмана или Глобальное потепление": Ֆիլմին իհարկե չարժե վերաբերվել որպես ամենաճշմարիտ մի բանի, բայց այն թույլ է տալիս այս հարցերին մի քիչ այլ տեսանկյունից նայել:

----------


## Մենուա

> Կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ էլ զգացել է, որ գլոբալ տաքացումը իրականում չափազանցեցված է ու դրա բնույթը և դրանից բխող հետևանքները այնքան վտանգավոր չեն, ինչքան փորձում են մեզ ներկայացնել:
> Վերջերս ռուսական առաջին ալիքը վավերագրական ֆիլմ է նկարել. "История одного обмана или Глобальное потепление": Ֆիլմին իհարկե չարժե վերաբերվել որպես ամենաճշմարիտ մի բանի, բայց այն թույլ է տալիս այս հարցերին մի քիչ այլ տեսանկյունից նայել:


Ես այդ ֆիլմը չեմ դիտել ու չգիտեմ հեղինակները ինչպես են համոզում կամ ապացուցում իրենց սփոփիչ տեսակտը, բայց որ երկրագնդի գլոբալ տաքացումը վտանգավոր հետևանքներ ունի և կունենա առաջիկայում, դա հաստատ անհերքելի է։ Եթե խոսքը առաջիկա մի քանի տարվա մասին է, պարզ է, որ այդքան մեծ փոփոխություններ չեն լինի, բայց կարծում եմ, որ բոլորս էլ մտահոգված պետք է լինենք 50-100 տարվա համար։

----------


## Դեկադա

Այս վերջի շրջանում շատ են պտտվում լուրերը, որ եթե սկսվեն գլոբալ տաքացումներ, ապա այն իր հետ կբերի շատ ու շատ կոնֆլիկտների:Գլոբալ տաքացումների պատճառով ամենից թանկ ապրանքը կդառնա ջուրը՝կապված հսկայական փոփոխությունների հետ:Եվ բնական այդ ռեսուրսին տիրանալու համար մարդիկ կդիմեն միջոցների՝ այդ թվում նաև պատերազմների:Ու ինչպես նշում է ԿՀՎ-ի դիրեկտոր Դենիս Բլերը առաջին կոնֆլիկտները կսկսեն մոտակա քսան տարիներին, եթե գլոբալ տաքացման խնդրի լուծման շուրջ չհամախմբվեն  գերտերությունները ու լուծումներ փնտրեն, որոնք իրենց թունավոր արտանետումներով նպաստում են ակդ գործընթացին:Նա անգամ նշել է թե որտեղ առաջինը կսկսվեն մասսայական ընդհարումները:Քանի որ հիմալայան սառույցները  հալվում են,այդ պատճառով էլ ռիսկային գոտիները դա Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը,Բանգլադեշը ևՊակիստանն են:Այս երկրները կփորձեն կոնտրոլի տակ պահել ջրային ռեսուրսները:Իսկ  Արկտիկայում սառույցների հալչման հետ զուգընթաց կսկսվեն ընդհարումներ ԱՄՆ-ի, Ռուսաստանի և Կանադայի մրջև, որոնք կփորձեն պատերազմական գործողությունների միջոցով բաժանել տարածքը:
Վերջին 100 տարվա ընթացքում երկրագնդի ջերմաստիճանը տաքացել է 0,75 աստիճանով:Սա ամբողջ երկրագնդի համար միջին ջերմաստիճանն է:Իսկ Ռուսաստանում այն բարձրացել է 1,29 աստիճանով իսկ Սիբիրում և Բայկալում համապատասխանաբար 1,5 և 1,65 աստիճանով:Համաշխարհային սառցեհալման պատճառով կբարձրանա Համաշխարհային օվկիանոսի մակարդակը:Անցած դարաշրջանում այն բարձրացել է 17սմ.,իսկ այս դարաշրջանում այն ընթանում է 3,1մմ տարվա կտրվածքով:Կանխատեսումների համաձայն մինչև 2050ը ջրի տակ կարող են անցնել Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ, Յամալի, Արխանգելսկի և Մուրմանսկի մարզերը:Ի դեպ այս դարաշրջանի ամենից տաք տարին դա 2008-ն է եղել:

Էսքանի մեջ մի բան ինձ որախացրեց, որ գոնե այս անգամ տարածքային առումով Հայաստանը այդ սև ցուցակում չկար:Էս էլ է հայի բախտ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.12.2009), Yevuk (08.12.2009)

----------


## helium

Կարող եք կարդալ ահա այս երկու հոդվածները․․․խոսքը գնում է վերջերս ինտեռնետում հայտնված հայտնի կլիմայագետների էլեկտրոնային նամակների պարունակությունները, որտեղից հետևում էր, որ գլոբալ տաքացում ամենևին էլ չի գրանցվել վերջին ժամանակներս, նույնիսկ ավելին, "սառեցման" տենդեց է եղել և որ մասնագետները ուղղակի կեղծում էին տվյալները՝ թաքցնելով իրականությունը։ Նրանցից երկուսին արդեն ազատել են աշխատանքից, իսկ երրորդից, որն ի դեպ Նոբելյան մրցանակակիր է, պահանջում են հետ տալ պարգևները․․․ Բացի այդ, նա հրաժարվել է ելույթ ունենալԿոպենհագենում տեղի ունենալիք հատուկ համաժողովի ընթացքում, համաժողով, որտեղ պետք է ստորագրվեր գլոբալ տաքացման հետ կապված համաձայնագիրը /ավելի կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է այն իրենից ներկայացնում/։

Կարող է և կեղծիք եղել է, բայց մյուս կողմից նման համաժողովից առաջ այսպիսի սկանդալի ի հայտ գալը մի քիչ կասկածելի է։ Այժմ փաստաթղթի ստորագրման կամ էլ դրա հետաձգման համար բավական լավ նախադրյալներ են ստեղծվել, ինչը հաստատ շատ և շատ "մեծ" մարդկանց շահերից է բխում․․․ :Think: 

http://grani.ru/opinion/abarinov/m.162624.html
http://grani.ru/Society/Science/m.163126.html

----------


## _DEATH_



----------

Ներսես_AM (08.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.12.2009)

----------


## Grieg

Իմ կարծիքով կան շատ մեծահարուստներ ովքեր զարգացող երկներում ունեն բազմաթիվ հնամաշ գործարաններ որոնք էլ վնասում են թե մարդկանց թե բնությանը , ու չնայած որ այդ տերերի կարողությունները հասնում է տասնյակ միլիարդ դոլարների միևնույն է նրանց ժլատությունը չի թույլ տալիս նորմալ պայմաններ ստեղծել թե աշխատողների համար չվնասելով նրան առողջություննը թե շրջակա միջավայրի համար , դրա համար անձամբ իմ համար զարմանլի չէ  կլիմայի վրա մարդկության ունեցած ազդեցության հերքելու փորձը , այս հարցում օլիգարխների շահերի մասին է գնում: 
Ամեն դեպքում, այս հարցի վրա աշխատել այնքան գիտնականներ ու լաբորատորիաններ ամբողջ աշխարհով, որ կարծում դժվար այլ գիտական խնդիրներ լինեն որ այդ մաշտաբի ուսումնասիրության են ենթարկվել,  ընդ որում աշխատել են թե նրանք ում կարծիքով անտրոպոգեն կլիմայի գլոբալ  փոփոխություն կա թե հակառակը կարծիքը ունեցողները, այդ խմբերի երկար տարիների ուսումնասիրությունները  ավելի և ավելի են գնացել  կլիմայի փոփոխման ուղղությամբ, հիմա մոտ 95% այդ գիտնականների արդեն ընդունում է, որ մարդու ազդեցության հետևանքով կիմայի փոփոխությունը գոյություն ունի:  Ուսումանսիրելով ռուսական և այլ երկներով լեզուներով նյութերը հիմնականում կարելի է ասել, որ ռուսերեն նյութերը հիմնականում միակողմանի են և ուղղված են հերքելու, մինչդեռ նորմալ լրատվամիջոցներում այդ հարցը բարձրացվում է մաքսիմալ օբյեկտիվ և բազմակողմանի:
Կա մոտ 7 միլիարդ մարդիկ որոնցից մի մասը օրինակ ակտիվ մեքենա է օգտագործում կամ էլ.էնեգրիա որը ՋԷԿ երում են գեներավում, մոլորակը ընդամենը մի հատ է և մարդության նման ախորժակին պարտավոր չի դիմանա:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

*Հայաստանյան տաք ձմեռը` գլոբալ տաքացման հետևանք*

«Հապետհիդրոմետ»-ի նախկին տնօրեն Գենադի Կոջոյանը իր երկարամյա գործունեության ընթացքում նման տաք ձմեռ շատ է տեսել և ամենևին էլ չի զարմանում, որ դեկտեմբերին Հայաստանում արևը շողում է, իսկ օդի ջերմաստիճանը բարձր է: Այժմ Կոջոյանը բնապահպանության նախարարության տեղեկատվական-վերլուծական կենտրոնի փորձագետ է ու Panorama.am-ին տված հարցազրույցում ասում է, որ այս տաք եղանակը ցույց է տալիս, որ գլոբալ տաքացման ընդհանուր պրոցեսներից Հայաստանն անմասն չէ:
Գլոբալ տաքացումն սպառնալիք է դարձել աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների, մասնավորապես կղզի երկրների համար: Երբ օդի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացման հետևանքով օվկիանոսի մակարդակը բարձրանում է, այդ երկրների համար իսկական պատուհաս է դառնում: Կոջոյանն ասում է, որ վերջին տարիներին օվկիանոսի մակարդակը 17 սանտիմետրով բարձրացել է: Խոցելի են նաև, ըստ մասնագետի, ափամերձ երկրները և կան բավականին շատ տարածքներ, որոնք կես կամ մեկ մետրով ընկղմվել են ջրի տակ:
Գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարելու համար հայտնի է, որ դեկտեմբերի 7-ից 18-ը Կոպենհագենում տեղի ունեցավ Կլիմայի փոփոխության կոնվենցիայի և Կիոտոյի արձանագրության բարձրագույն մարմնի Կողմ երկրների համաժողովը, որին ներկա են եղել 119 երկրից 49 հազար մասնակիցներ: Հայաստանի պատվիրակությունը ևս մասնակցել է համաժողովի աշխատանքներին:
Կոնվենցիայի նպատակն է կրճատել ջերմոցային գազերի համաշխարհային արտանետումները այնքան, որպեսզի կանխվի համամոլորակային կլիմայի վտանգավոր փոփոխությունը: Իսկ Կիոտոյի արձանագրությամբ սահմանված են ջերմոցային գազերի կրճատման պարտավորությունները զարգացած 39 երկրների համար, որոնք 2008-ից մինչև 2012 թվականը պետք է կրճատեն իրենց համախառն արտանետումները 1990թ-ի արտանետումների նկատմամբ 5%-ով: Հայաստանը այդ երկրների ցանկի մեջ չի մտնում:
Աշխարհի ամենախոշոր բնապահպանական միջոցառման մասնակից ՄԱԶԾ հայաստանյան գրասենյակի էներգետիկայի և բնապահպանության ծրագրերի ղեկավար Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը պատմում է, որ հետաքրքրությունը այս համաժողովի նկատմամբ շատ մեծ է եղել:
 «Կոնֆերանսի անցկացման վայր մտնելու համար ժամերով հերթ էր պետք կանգնել, մասնակիցները շատ-շատ էին», -պատմում է նա:
Մարտիրոսյանի ասելով, շատ էին մտահոգված հատկապես կղզի երկրների պատվիրակությունները, Տուվալի ներկայացուցիչը նույնիսկ լացել է: «Զարգացած երկրներին խնդրում էին քայլեր ձեռնարկել, կրճատել արտանետումների հոսքը, մի խոսքով նվազեցնել մարդածին գործոնները, որպեսզի կլիմայական փոփոխությունները նվազեն, գլոբալ տաքացում չլինի», -պատմում էր նա:
Կոջոյանը բացատրում է, որ կլիմայի փոփոխությունները պայմանավորված են բնական և մարդածին գործոններով` բնական պրոցեսները կարող են արագանալ մարդու ձեռքով: Այսինքն` արտադրությունը, վառելիքի օգտագործումը ու դրա արտանետումները, բնությանն հասցված վտանգը, անտառների կրճատումը կարող են արագացնել կլիմայական փոփոխությունները:
Հայաստանում ձմռան եղանակային նման դրսևորումները Կոջոյանը պայմանավորում է գլոբալ տաքացմամբ ու հորդորում է այդքան շատ չանհանգստանալ` Հայաստանին ծանր օրեր չեն սպասվում:
«Հայաստանն այդքան էլ խոցելի չէ այդ իմաստով, ուղղակի պետք է մի քիչ ուշադիր լինել», -նկատում է նա:
Պետք է, այնուամենայնիվ, քայլեր ձեռնարկել, նշում է Կոջոյանն ու թվարկում` հզորացնել մոնիտորինգի ու արագ արձագանքման համակարգը:
 «Արդեն 1500 տարի է ընդհանուր տենդենցը գնում է դեպի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացում, այլ ոչ թե նվազում: Հենց դրա համար է, որ բոլորն սկսել են այդ մասին խոսել: Բարձրանում է ջերմաստիճանը, փոխվում է բնությունը և շատանում է արտակարգ իրավիճակների քանակը», -ասում է Կոջոյանը:
Որպես տաք եղանակների հետևանք` երկրաշարժերի հնարավորությունը Հայաստանում մասնագետը բացառում է: «Դրանք իրար հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն», -ասում է նա:
Նրա խոսքով, հիմա արտակարգ տաք չէ, բայց սովորականից շատ տաք է, ինչն էլ ազդում է հատկապես բույսերի վրա:
«Ծառերը կարող է ծաղկեն, բայց պետք է զգոն լինենք, որ դրա դեմ պայքարենք:Պետք է  այնպես անել, որ ծառը չծաղկի: Բայց որ ասեմ շատ արտակարգ է, չէ, ուղղակի սովորականից տաք է», -հանգստացնում է մասնագետը:
*
Աղբյուր` Panorama.am*

----------


## Life

Ժողովուրդ գիտնականները մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում կոնկրետ ասեն հիմա ինչ պրոցես է ընթանում Երկիր մոլորակի վրա`գլոբալ տաքացում,թե գլոբալ սառեցում...

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ գիտնականները մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում կոնկրետ ասեն հիմա ինչ պրոցես է ընթանում Երկիր մոլորակի վրա`գլոբալ տաքացում,թե գլոբալ սառեցում...


Գլոբալ տաքացման հետևանքով կառաջանա գլոբալ սառեցում  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Գլոբալ տաքացման հետևանքով կառաջանա գլոբալ սառեցում


որովհետև` տաքացման արդյունքում կհալչեն բևեռի սառույցների մի մասը, արդյունքում խաղաղ և ատլանտյան օվկիանոսով սառը օդային հոսանքները կհասնեն ցամաքներին` առաջացնելով ձյուն, բուք, սառնամանիք: 
Հալչելու հետևանքով քանի որ կբարձրանա օվկիանոսի մակարդակը, կլինեն ջրհեղեղներ, իսկ եթե այդ ջրհեղեղներին զուգահեռ էլ սառը հոսանքները գան, ամբողջը կսառցակալվի` մի քանի ժամում, օրում:

----------

E-la Via (06.03.2010), Նիկեա (14.08.2013)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ժողովուրդ գիտնականները մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում կոնկրետ ասեն հիմա ինչ պրոցես է ընթանում Երկիր մոլորակի վրա`գլոբալ տաքացում,թե գլոբալ սառեցում...


Հիմա որոշ տեղերում ջերմաստիճանը նորմալից բարձր ա, որոշ տեղերում` ցածր: Խնդիրը էտ չի: Խնդիրը նրանում ա կայանում, որ բևեռներում ջերմաստիճանը բարձրանում ա  :Sad:  ու ամենավատը էն ա, որ էտ մեզանից գաղտնի են պահում  :Sad: 
Թեկուզ հենց BBC-ի վերջին նկարահանումները նայեք թե ինչ ա կատարվում հյուսիսային բևեռում, արջերը էտքան մեծ փորձ ունենալով մնում են այսբեռգների վրա օվկիանոսի մեջտեղը հայտնվում կործանվում: Ուղակի հնարավոր չի հերքել որ վերջին մի քանի տարում շատ արագ տեմպերով ա սառույցը հալում:
Որոշ մադկանց ավելի շատ իրանց բիզնեսն ա հետաքրքրում, քան աշխարհի ապագան: Ընենց որ կարող ա մինչև 2012-ը չձգենք, որ տեսնենք արդյոք մայաների օրացույցը ճիշտ ա  :Think: 

Որոշ մադիկ էլ սենց են մտածում "Մեկա 2012-ը աշխարհի վերջն ա, ընենց որ եկեք արխային ավիրենք այն"

----------

Նիկեա (14.08.2013)

----------


## geograf

Ըստ  իս,  մասնագիտական  տեսանկյունից  նայելով  հանգում  ենք  այն  եզրակացության,  որ  երևույթները  ավելի  ինտենսիվ  են  դարձել, տեղումները  թափվում  են  ավելի  ինտենսիվ,  ջերմաստիճանային  տատանումները  մեծանում  են…
Իսկ  ընդհանուր  առմամբ  կլիման  չի  կարող  տաքանալ,  քանի  որ  կլիմայի  բաղադրիչներից  են  նաև  քամին,  տեղումները  և  այլն:
Չնայած  որ  ամբողջ  երկրագնդի  միջին  ջերմաստիճանը,  ըստ  վերլուծությունների,  վերջին  50-60  տարիների  ընթացքում  աճել  է,  բայց  տաքացում  ասել  մի  փոքր  հարաբերական  է  և  գիտականորեն  անհասկանալի  ու  չհիմնավորված

----------


## nune'

Իհարկե մենք չենք կարող աչք փակել այն բնապահպանական փոփոխությունների վրա, որոնք տեղի են ունենում մեր շուրջը, Բայց.....

Դրանք միշտ էլ տեղի են ունեցել ու ես ավելի շատ այն տեսակետին եմ համակարծիք, որ գլոբալ տաքացումը դա նոր չի , որ առաջացավ, պարզապես մարդիկ, նպաստեցին դրա արագացմանը..

----------


## yerevanci

Ես  իմ  մի  շարք  աշխատանքներում,  որոնք  ՀՀ  օրինակով  են,  եկել  եմ  այն  եզրակացության,  որ  նույնիսկ  մեր  հանրապետությունում  կլիմայի  փոփոխության  տարբեր  սցենարների  դեպքում (օրինակ,  երբ  ջերմաստիճանը  բարձրանա  1 աստիճանով,  իսկ  տեղումները  պակասեն  10 %-ով)  տարբեր  վայրերում  դիտվում  են  իրարից  շատ  տարբեր  երևույթներ:  Այսինքն  մեր  փոքր  հանրապետությունում  նույնիսկ տաքացում  հասկացությունը  վառ  չի  արտահայտվում,  դեռ  ընդհակառակը,  նույնիսկ  հակառակ  պրոցեսին  էլ  ենք  հանգում:  Այս  բոլորը  գիտական  լուրջ  հետազոտությունների  արդյունքում,  իսկ  այս  հարցի  գլոբալ  լուծումը  իմ  կարծիքով  դարձել  է  բիզնես,  ու  քանի  դեռ  այդ  կարգավիճակում  է,  ապա  լուծում  դեռևս  չի  ստանա:

----------


## Դեմետրիա

> որովհետև` տաքացման արդյունքում կհալչեն բևեռի սառույցների մի մասը, արդյունքում խաղաղ և ատլանտյան օվկիանոսով սառը օդային հոսանքները կհասնեն ցամաքներին` առաջացնելով ձյուն, բուք, սառնամանիք: 
> Հալչելու հետևանքով քանի որ կբարձրանա օվկիանոսի մակարդակը, կլինեն ջրհեղեղներ, իսկ եթե այդ ջրհեղեղներին զուգահեռ էլ սառը հոսանքները գան, ամբողջը կսառցակալվի` մի քանի ժամում, օրում:


 Ավելացնեմ նաև,որ սառույցները հանդիսանւմ են խմելու ջրի պաշար,իսկ հալվելով թափվում են օվկիանոսները խառնվելով աղի ջրերին,իսկ նրանց մաքրումը ոչ շահավետ գործընթաց է... Եվս մեկ բացացական հետևանք գլոբալ տաքացման:

----------


## yerevanci

Նախ  մի  բան,  որ  գլոբալ  հասկացություն  է,  ճշգրիտ  ինֆորմացիա  չի  կարող  պարունակել,  որովհետև  երկրագնդի  տարբեր  վայրերում  այդ  պրոցեսը  տարբեր  կերպ  է  արտահայտվում,  որոշ  տեղերում  նույնիսկ  սառեցում  է  գնում: Իսկ  ընդհանրապես,  ՀՀ հիդրոօդերևութաբանության  և  մոնիթորինգի  պետական  ծառայության  կողմից  մշակված  մոդելները  ցույց  են  տալիս,  որ  նույնիսկ  փոքրիկ  Հայաստանի  համար  կոնկրետ  բան  չի  արտահայտվում:  Պարզից  էլ  պարզ  է,  որ  վերջին  տարիներին  մի  շարք  վայրերում,  որտեղ  ձյան  երես  չէին  էլ  տեսնում,  այժմ  տեղացող  առատ  ձյան  հետևանքով  մի  շարք  պրոբլեմների  առաջ  են  կանգնում,  ամենավառ  օրինակը  Եվրոպան  է:  Սակայն  չեմ  ժխտում  նաև  այն,  որ  երկրագնդի  միջին  ջերմաստիճանը  բարձրացել  է  տարբեր  աղբյուրների  համաձայն  1,5-2,0  աստիճան,  և  կանխատեսվում  է  մինչև  5 աստիճան,  և  նաև  այն,  որ  ակնհայտ  են  Արկտիկայի  սառույցների  հալքը:
Մինչև  հիմա  էլ  կլիմայի գլոբալ փոփոխություններով  զբաղվող  տարբեր  խոշոր  կազմակերպություններ  իրարամերժ  կարծիքներ  են  արտահայտում,  որոնց  հիմքում  առաջնային  դրվում  է  մարդկային  գործոնը ու  այս  ամենից կարելի  է  հետևություն  անել,  որ  ինչ  էլ  լինի,  սառեցում,  թե՝  տաքացում,  հավատանք,  որ  «մարդ»  գերխելոք  էակը դրա  լուծումն  էլ  կգտնի…

----------

VisTolog (06.04.2011), Նիկեա (14.08.2013)

----------


## Life

Ժողովուրդ ջան շատ շտապ հարկավոր են գլոբալ տաքացման մասին նյութեր,հայերեն լեզվով:Ով կարա օգնի? :Sad:

----------


## Brian_Boru

Կլիմայաբանների 97 տոկոսը համաձայն է, որ գլոբալ ջերմացումը

*1. Գոյություն ունի
2. Անթրոպոգենային է: Այսինքն՝ պայմանավորված ա մարդու գործունեությամբ*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environmen...-humans-causes




> Of more than 4,000 academic papers published over 20 years, 97.1% agreed that climate change is anthropogenic


Գոյություն ունեն մարդիկ, ուղղություններ և հսկա կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հերքում են ջերմացումը: Հատկապես շատ են դրանք ամենակապիտալիստական, ամենաքրիստոնեական և ամենահավատացյալ Ամերիկայում: Դա հերթական ժխտողականության (denialism) դրսևորում է: Ցանկացած այլ հակագիտական ժխտողականության նման (կրեացիոնիզմի, հակապատվաստման ուղղության ևն) ՝ սա նույնպես պայմանավորված է որոշ քաղաքական կամ կրոնական գաղափարախոսությամբ: Դա սովորաբար Ամերկայում:

1. Քրիստոնեական պահպանողականներն են:
Սրանք կարծում են, որ գլոբալ ջերմացման վտանգի մասին խոսողները ուղղակի «աղմուկ» են բարձրացնում: Եվ հավատում են, որ կարելի է տքել ու ք**ել երկրի վրա ինչքան ուզես՝ միևնույն է, բան չի լինի: Աստված տվել է Երկիրը մարդուն անվերջ ու անսահման օգտագործման համար:

2. Լիբերտարիականները: 
Քանզի ջերմացումը իրոք վտանգ է իրենից ներկայացնում և՛ Երկրի, և՛ բոլոր տեսակների, և՛ մարդու համար, տարբեր երկրներ միջազգային պայմանագիրներ են կնքում՝ ուղղված ածխաթթու գազի և այն առաջացնող ծանր արդյունաբերական ձեռնարկությունների սահմանափակմանը: Իսկ երբ լիբերտարիականները լսում են, որ պետությունը պիտի տնտեսության որոշ ճյուղեր սահմանափակի՝ նրանց մոտ շատ ուժեղ տուտուզացավ է սկսվում: Այդ պատճառով սրանք էլ նույնպես զբաղված են փսևդոգիտության քարոզով:

Բայց այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, այո, գոյություն ունեն կազմակերպություններ, որոնք որպես նպատակ են դնում բնապահպանությունը, սակայն զբաղված են լրիվ այլ, բնապահպանությունից դուրս գործունեությամբ: Օրինակ՝ շատ փիս Գրինփիսը: Որն այսօր ուղղակի քաղաքական կազմակերպություն է դառել, կորցրել գիտության (և ընդհանրապես՝ իրականության) հետ կապը և վերածվել էկոտեռորիստական կազմակերպության: Որը, ցավոք, նույնպես զբաղված է ապագիտական քարոզով, ԳՄՕ-ի նկատմամբ իռացիոնալ վախի և հիստերիայի ուժեղացմամբ:

----------

Գալաթեա (14.08.2013), Նիկեա (14.08.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կլիմայաբանների 97 տոկոսը համաձայն է, որ գլոբալ ջերմացումը
> *1. Գոյություն ունի
> 2. Անթրոպոգենային է: Այսինքն՝ պայմանավորված ա մարդու գործունեությամբ*
> 
> Գոյություն ունեն մարդիկ, ուղղություններ և հսկա կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հերքում են ջերմացումը: Հատկապես շատ են դրանք ամենակապիտալիստական, ամենաքրիստոնեական և ամենահավատացյալ Ամերիկայում: Դա հերթական ժխտողականության (denialism) դրսևորում է: Ցանկացած այլ հակագիտական ժխտողականության նման (կրեացիոնիզմի, հակապատվաստման ուղղության ևն) ՝ սա նույնպես պայմանավորված է որոշ քաղաքական կամ կրոնական գաղափարախոսությամբ: Դա սովորաբար Ամերկայում:
> 
> 1. Քրիստոնեական պահպանողականներն են:
> Սրանք կարծում են, որ գլոբալ ջերմացման վտանգի մասին խոսողները ուղղակի «աղմուկ» են բարձրացնում: Եվ հավատում են, որ կարելի է տքել ու ք**ել երկրի վրա ինչքան ուզես՝ միևնույն է, բան չի լինի: Աստված տվել է Երկիրը մարդուն անվերջ ու անսահման օգտագործման համար:
> 
> ...


Սովորաբար միշտ էլ այդպես է՝ գտնում ես այն, ինչ փնտրում ես: Կամ, կարելի է ասել այսպես. գտածիդ որակը կախված է նրանից, թե որտեղ ես փնտրել:
Ամենակապիտալիստական, ամենաքրիստոնեական և ամենահավատացյալ Ամերիկայում գոյություն ունի նաև հետևյալ տեսակետը.

Երկրագունդը գտնվում է իր էվոլյուցիոն պրոցեսի անցումնային պրոցեսի մեջ, այսինքն, տեղափոխվում է հաջորդ, ավելի կատարյալ փուլը: Ասելով կատարյալ, պետք է հասկացվի, որ ավելի պետք է բարելավվեն կյանքի պայմանները մոլորակի վրա ապրող կենդանի արարածների համար: Ընդ որում, բոլորի, այլ ոչ միայն մարդու: Եվ իհարկե, առաջնային է այստեղ կլիման: Այսինքն, Երկրագնդի վրա ամեն տեղ միատեսակ կլիմայական պայմաններ են սպասվում, կյանքի համար ավելի բարենպաստ: Որովհետև պատկերացրեք, ասենք, Անտարկտիդայում, -60 C-ում իրենց ամբողջ կյանքն ապրող պինգվիններին, որոնք ամբողջ կյանքն իրար գրկած, մի շրջանի մեջ են ապրում, հակառակ դեպքում ցրտին անկարող են դիմանալ: Եվ մի՞թե կյանք է դա, և ինչ խոսք, որ Երկրագնդի համայն բարեշրջման պրոցեսում նրանց կյանքի պայմաններն էլ պետք է բարելավվեն: Եվ ոչ միայն նրանցը:
Սա նշանակում է, որ սառույցները պետք է հալվեն և ինչ խոսք, որ դա մեր կլիմայական պայմաններին էլ կստիպի փոփոխվել: Ասում են, որ ամբողջ Երկրագնդի վրա միատեսակ ջերմաստիճան է լինելու, մոտ +30 C:

Իհարկե, շատ կարևոր է մարդու վերաբերմունքն այս ամենին: Ինչ խոսք, որ մենք մեծ ավերածություններ ենք կատարել Երկրագնդի վրա և բարեշրջման այս պրոցեսում մոլորակը կարիք ունի ապաքինման: Եվ նա արդեն սկսել է իր ապաքինման պրոցեսը: Նա ունի ինքնաապաքինման մեծ հնարավորություններ և այդ հարցը կարող է լուծել առանց մարդու միջամտության էլ: Բայց որքան ավելի շատ մարդկությունն օգնի Երկրագնդին այս հարցում, այնքան հենց ինքն ավելի քիչ կտուժի բարեշրջման այս պրոցեսի մեջ:


Հ.Գ. Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունի այս ամենի մասին /թե իմ, և թե քո գրառումների/ ամենահակակապիտալիստական, ամենահակաքրիստոնեական և ամենաանհավատացյալ Հայաստանը… :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունի այս ամենի մասին /թե իմ, և թե քո գրառումների/ ամենահակակապիտալիստական, ամենահակաքրիստոնեական և ամենաանհավատացյալ Հայաստանը…


Ասում ա՝ ու՞ր են փաստերը, գիտնականների (ոչ բրիտանացի) հաշվարկները, կարծիքները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասում ա՝ ու՞ր են փաստերը, գիտնականների (ոչ բրիտանացի) հաշվարկները, կարծիքները:


Վիստ ջան, փաստեր ու հաշվարկներ… կամ կան, կամ չկան, - կոնկրետ ինձ համար դա առանձնապես էական չի այս պահին: Քեզ համար, սիրելիս, ազնվորեն կորոնեյի, ցավոք, ժամանակ չկա… Բայց դե, ցանկացողը կգտնի այն, ինչ ցանկանում է գտնել: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կարծիքներին… Ըստ իս, կարծիքները ծնունդ են առնում հավատից: Ամեն մարդ հավատում է նրան, ինչին հավատում է, և ըստ այնմ էլ կարծիք է կազմում իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհի՝ այդ թվում նաև ինֆորմատիվ աշխարհի, - մասին: Եվ ինչքան էլ ես քեզ փաստեր ու հաշվարկներ բերեմ, եթե դա չի տեղավորվում քո հավատամքների մեջ, դու կհերքես դա: Կհերքես այնքան ժամանակ, քանի չես որոշել չհերքել: Դու դրա օրինակն ունես արդեն ու սովոր ես հենց այդպես էլ վարվել, չնայած հիմնականում այդ կամ չգիտես, կամ գիտես, բայց չես ընդունում: Քո ուսուցիչն է գիտությունը, որը հենց այդպես էլ վարվում է իր ստեղծված օրից. հերքում է մի բան այնքան, քանի դեռ չի հնարել հենց նույն բանն ընդունելու ապացույցներ ու փաստեր:

Բայց միևնույն բանը ձեզ երկուսիդ՝ քեզ և գիտությանը, - լրիվ հակառակ կողմեր է տանում. դրանով գիտությունն իր զարգացումը, իր առաջընթացն է ապրում, իսկ դու… դու մոռանում ես, թե ով ես դու իրականում… :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Վիստ ջան, հուսով եմ հասկանում ես, որ այդ "դու"-ն կոնկրետ դու չես, այլ մենք բոլորս:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունի այս ամենի մասին /թե իմ, և թե քո գրառումների/ ամենահակակապիտալիստական, ամենահակաքրիստոնեական և ամենաանհավատացյալ Հայաստանը…


Ջերմացման մասի՞ն: Դե, հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայաստանն էլ ա ընդունել Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը, կարծում եմ, էդ հարցը մեզ մոտ էլ ա բարձրացրած:

----------


## Զաքար

Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա վերջը մոլորակը սառչում է?թե տաքանում...
Մի խումբ գիտնականեր ասում են տաքանում է,մի մեծ խումբ էլ ասում է սառչում է,արդյոք այս տեսակետների մեջ չկա,որևէ շահադիտական նպատակ?մի թե այս այն դեպքն է,որտեղ մեծամասնությունն որակ է ապահովում.դա էլ չհասկացա,երբեմն գիտնականները մի բան առաջ քաշելով իրականում մեկ այլ հարց են լուծում,գուցե այս հարցում էլ ընկած է զուտ բնահպահպանության հարցը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա վերջը մոլորակը սառչում է?թե տաքանում...
> Մի խումբ գիտնականեր ասում են տաքանում է,մի մեծ խումբ էլ ասում է սառչում է,արդյոք այս տեսակետների մեջ չկա,որևէ շահադիտական նպատակ?մի թե այս այն դեպքն է,որտեղ մեծամասնությունն որակ է ապահովում.դա էլ չհասկացա,երբեմն գիտնականները մի բան առաջ քաշելով իրականում մեկ այլ հարց են լուծում,գուցե այս հարցում էլ ընկած է զուտ բնահպահպանության հարցը:


Կլիման փոխվում է, որը մոլորակի տարբեր մասերում տարբեր ազդեցություն է թողնում, որոշ տեղերում սառչում է, մնացած տեղերում տաքանում ու ավելի հաճախակի են դառնում բնական աղետները:

----------

Զաքար (06.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Կլիման փոխվում է, որը մոլորակի տարբեր մասերում տարբեր ազդեցություն է թողնում, որոշ տեղերում սառչում է, մնացած տեղերում տաքանում ու ավելի հաճախակի են դառնում բնական աղետները:


Ես լրիվ համամիտ եմ ձեզ հետ,իմ դիրքորոշունել է այդպես,թե չէ վախացնում են ասելով թե տաքանում է ամբողջ մոլորակը կամ սառչում, :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես լրիվ համամիտ եմ ձեզ հետ,իմ դիրքորոշունել է այդպես,թե չէ վախացնում են ասելով թե տաքանում է ամբողջ մոլորակը կամ սառչում,


Նենց չի, որ վախենալու չի:

----------

Զաքար (06.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (06.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2014), Վոլտերա (06.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Նենց չի, որ վախենալու չի:


Իսկ ինչ կասեք եթե վախենալու փոխարեն կենտրոնանանք նրա վրա,որ կարելի է մինչ կործանվելներս գտնենք հարմար մոլորակ տեղափոխվենք այնտեղ ու նոր պայմաներում մուտացիա կրելով դառնանք չգիտեմ ինչ :Shok:  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նենց չի, որ վախենալու չի:


Ավելի վախենալու ա .. եթե կոնկրետ իմանանք որ տաքանում, կսկենք թեթև շորեր առնել, իմանանք կոնկրետ սառում, պալտո, սապոգ, ձեռնոց կառնենք ... կարճ ասած կնախապատրաստվենք մի ձև: Իսկ հիմա ասում են, խառն ա, փոփոխվում ա: Մարդ չի իմանում ինչ անի:

----------

Զաքար (07.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2014), Վոլտերա (06.06.2014)

----------


## Areg ak

Մի քարտեզ էի տեսել թե եթե գլոբալ տաքացում լիներ որ վայրերը կանցնեն ջրի տակ կարծեմ Շրի Լանկան, Հնդկաստանի մի մասը , Չինաստանը … :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարծում եմ ցանկացած մարդ էլ զգացել է, որ գլոբալ տաքացումը իրականում չափազանցեցված է


Չնայած Արիացին էլ ակումբ չի մտնում, բայց իր գրառմանը պատասխանելով թարմացնեմ էս թեման:
Նախ Դի Կապրիոյի ելույթի ազդեցության տակ ուղղակի ուզում էի թեման ինքս բացեմ, էն էլ տեսա որ ունենք: Ի միջի այլոց ելույթի ժամանակ աչքերս լցվեցին, ժող, լավ նշան չի, ծերանում եմ:


Ուրեմն պիտի որ բոլորս էլ վաղուց զգացած լինենք, որ գլոբալ տաքացումը բոլորովին էլ չափազանցված չի, ու անցած տարվա անոմալ շոգերը դրա վառ ապացույցն են, Իրանում ռեկորդային շոգեր էին, նույնը Եգիպտոսում, ես պատահաբար հենց էնտեղ էի տարվա ամենաշոգ շրջանում ու իրանց լուրերին հետևում էի, որ էս տարի աննախադեպ շոգ էր: Ու ամեն տարի են ասում, որ էս տարի աննախադեպ շոգ ա, որովհետև ամեն տարի ավելի ա շոգանում: Մերոնք ասում են իրանց երիտասարդ ժամանակ Վանաձորում անձրևները սենց հորդառատ չէին լինում, այլ ուղղակի մաղում էր մշտապես, ասենք նենց, ոնց հիմա Շոտլանդիայում ա, ասում էին՝ սկսվում էր ու մի ներվերի դեղ եղանակ շաբաթներով: Մի խոսքով, եղանակային փոփոխությունները ռեալ են իրոք: Հա, Սերժիկ հեռացիր, բան, ճիշտ եք ասում, բայց ասում եմ՝ կարո՞ղ ա էս ամենի կողքին ավելի գլոբալ մի խնդիր կա, որ աշխարհը գլորում ենք դեպի կործանում մեծ ոգևորությամբ ու արագությամբ: Ես էս թեմայից համարյա զրո եմ, անցած տարի մի ավտոբուս-մեյթ ունեի, ինքը լավ խորացած էր, ճանապարհը կարճելու համար, դե երկու թեմա ունեինք՝ թատրոն ու բնապահպնությունԴԴ Էնքան էր տարված էդ թեմայով, որ ինձ թվում էր՝ հա էլի, աշխարհում էս պահին դրանից կարևոր բան չկա:ԴԴ Մի խոսքով, դւք ինչ կասեք, ինչ եք կարծում, ինչ գիտեք:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.02.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի հատ ուղղում, ոչ թե գլոբալ տաքացում, այլ գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխություններ

----------

Շինարար (29.02.2016), Տրիբուն (29.02.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_te...re_record.html
Էս հոդվածում մոտավորապես ասում ա, որ էս փետրվարին հյուսիսային կիսագնդի միջին ջերմաստիճանը ռեկորդային ցուցանիշի ա հասել, որը երբևէ չի գրանցվել նախկինում ու հավանաբար երբևէ չի եղել մարդկության պատմության ընթացքում։ Հասել ա մի սահմանի, որը վաղուցվանից նշվել էր որպես մարդկության համար վտանգավոր սահման։

----------

Տրիբուն (06.03.2016)

----------


## anslov

Չգիտեմ, թե սա ինչքանով կապ ունի "գլոբալ տաքացման" հետ, որը ես կապված մարդկային գործունեության հետ համարում եմ դատարկացնդաբանություն, 
- սակայն էսօր, փետրվարի 23-ին Տորոնտոյում գրանցվեց ռեկորդային տաք ջերմաստիճան, պլյյուա 17 աստիճան, իսկ արևի տակ իմ ջերմաչափի չափումներով ցերեկը պլյուս 28-30 աստիճան է:
Էսօր լավ զագառավատ եղա: 

Սովորական միջին նորմալ բարձր ջերմաստիճանը այս օրը, փետրվարի 23-ին, պլյուս 1 է:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չգիտեմ, թե սա ինչքանով կապ ունի "գլոբալ տաքացման" հետ, որը ես կապված մարդկային գործունեության հետ համարում եմ դատարկացնդաբանություն,


Թրամփ, դու՞ ես։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2017), Աթեիստ (25.02.2017)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չգիտեմ, թե սա ինչքանով կապ ունի "գլոբալ տաքացման" հետ, որը ես կապված մարդկային գործունեության հետ համարում եմ դատարկացնդաբանություն, 
> - սակայն էսօր, փետրվարի 23-ին Տորոնտոյում գրանցվեց ռեկորդային տաք ջերմաստիճան, պլյյուա 17 աստիճան, իսկ արևի տակ իմ ջերմաչափի չափումներով ցերեկը պլյուս 28-30 աստիճան է:
> Էսօր լավ զագառավատ եղա: 
> 
> Սովորական միջին նորմալ բարձր ջերմաստիճանը այս օրը, փետրվարի 23-ին, պլյուս 1 է:


Էս քանի օրս էլ Ավստրալիայի հարավում վերջին 10+ տարիների ամենացուրտ փետրվարյան օրն է գրանցվել: Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ համաչափ է  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թրամփ, դու՞ ես։


Իմ մտքով էլ անցավ

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս քանի օրս էլ Ավստրալիայի հարավում վերջին 10+ տարիների ամենացուրտ փետրվարյան օրն է գրանցվել: Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ համաչափ է


Դրա համար ոչ թե գլոբալ տաքացում ա, այլ climate change:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2017), Շինարար (26.02.2017), Տրիբուն (25.02.2017)

----------


## anslov

Արա էս ինչ շոոոոոոոգ ա... խաշվանք արա  :Angry2: 
մի քիչ էլ որ սենց գլոբալ տաքանա, կարող ա հունիս ամսին բուշլատախառն պալտոները վերջապես հանենք վրեքներիցս  :LOL: 

Իսկ ամենա-ամենա  գլոբալ տաքացումը էս տարի Երևանում եղավ : Սենց գլոբալ տաքացում Երևանում երբևէ գրանցված չկար   :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արա էս ինչ շոոոոոոոգ ա... խաշվանք արա 
> մի քիչ էլ որ սենց գլոբալ տաքանա, կարող ա հունիս ամսին բուշլատախառն պալտոները վերջապես հանենք վրեքներիցս 
> 
> Իսկ ամենա-ամենա  գլոբալ տաքացումը էս տարի Երևանում եղավ : Սենց գլոբալ տաքացում Երևանում երբևէ գրանցված չկար


Գլոբալ տաքացումը ոնց որ չի նշանակում, որ ամենուրեք կայուն տաքանում է, այլ տեղի է ունենում ֆլուակցիաներով, ու որոշ տեղեր մեկումեջ ավելի ցուրտ է դիտվում, բայց ընդհանուր՝ կարող է մոլորակի ջերմաստիճանը բարձրանում է։ Այսինքն դու մի տաս տարվա մեջ մենակ Տորոնտոյի կլիմայով դատելով չես որոշի, գլոբալ ջերմաստիճանը ուր է գնում, չնայած մի հարյուր տարի հետո կարող ա որոշես :Ճ Իսկ էդ «գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխություններ» օգտագործելը «տաքացման» փոխարեն երևի մոլորեցնող է։ «Փոփոխությունները» կարող է ավելի քիչ վախենալու է, ասենք Երևանում ամռանը հով ա լինելու, ձմեռը՝ մեղմ, ավելի շատ անձրևներ, կայֆ :Ճ Մոլորակի կլիման ահագին կոմպլեքս բան է, լիքը ֆակտորներից կախված (տես վիդեոն), բայց ես վախենամ, որ մարդիկս էդ ֆակտորներից մեկն ենք, ու լուրջ ֆակտոր, որ արդեն համը հանում ենք։

----------

Lílium (07.05.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (06.05.2017)

----------


## anslov

2017 թ: Մայիսի 8 :
Գլոբալ տաքացման հերթական ռեկորդներից 

Մոսկվայում գլոբալ ձյուն ա գալիս:   :LOL: 
"мокрый снег"  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2017 թ: Մայիսի 8 :
> Գլոբալ տաքացման հերթական ռեկորդներից 
> 
> Մոսկվայում գլոբալ ձյուն ա գալիս:  
> "мокрый снег"


Վերևի գրառումը կարդա։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես Մոսկվայում ձյուն տեսել եմ օգոստոսին դեռ 95-ին

----------


## anslov

Մեծ քաղաքականությունը խաղ ու պար, գեյ "շքահանդես", դիկտատորական ճանապարհով "իրավունքների" հաստատման բանտախուց...
... մի խոսքով - Տուֆտեքի, մարդկության վզին նստած "լիբերալ"  պարազիտների վերջի սկիզբը հաստատուն ու արագ ընթացք է վերցնում  :Smile: 

Բրյուսելա-նստած փումփուլիկների "աչքը" լույս  :LOL:  

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017...live-blog.html

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մեծ քաղաքականությունը խաղ ու պար, գեյ "շքահանդես", դիկտատորական ճանապարհով "իրավունքների" հաստատման բանտախուց...
> ... մի խոսքով - Տուֆտեքի, մարդկության վզին նստած "լիբերալ"  պարազիտների վերջի սկիզբը հաստատուն ու արագ ընթացք է վերցնում 
> 
> Բրյուսելա-նստած փումփուլիկների "աչքը" լույս  
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017...live-blog.html


Ջհանդամին չէ, մեկ ա ԱՄՆ 10 նահանգներ անկախ Թրամփի որոշմանը հետևելու են Փարիզի համաձայնագրին՝ էդ թվում Կալիֆոռնիան, Նյու-Յորքն, Վաշինգտոնն ու Օրեգոնը։ Նենց որ Թրամփի արածը իր գլխին ա շուռ գալու։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.06.2017), Աթեիստ (02.06.2017)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

արա բայց էս Ֆրանսիայի նոր նախագահը ոնց ա դզում։ Թույն թրոլլ ա  :LOL: 

https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...96270829084672

----------

Lusina (02.06.2017), Աթեիստ (02.06.2017), Ծլնգ (02.06.2017), Ռուֆուս (02.06.2017), Տրիբուն (02.06.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> արա բայց էս Ֆրանսիայի նոր նախագահը ոնց ա դզում։ Թույն թրոլլ ա 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...96270829084672


Էս ինչ դզել դզեց  :LOL:  մնում էր մի հատ էլ կարմիր կեպկան գլխին դներ ու վերջը կլիներ․․․ այ արա․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2...ing-the-world/

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.06.2017), Տրիբուն (02.06.2017)

----------


## anslov

Եվս մի ահարկու ապացույց, որ Երկիր մոլորակը գլոբալ տաքանում է




> А в Петербурге выпал снег
> 09:36 - 22 Jul 2017
> http://echo.msk.ru/blog/day_photo/20...-vypal-sneghtt


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս աղջկա մասին լսե՞լ եք։ Դեմք ա  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (15.09.2018), ivy (14.09.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.09.2018), Ուլուանա (14.09.2018), Տրիբուն (14.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս աղջկա մասին լսե՞լ եք։ Դեմք ա


Անհատավատալի ա ուղղակի, թե ոնց ընդամենը վեց ամիս առաջ Գրետան մեն֊մենակ դասադուլ էր անում, իսկ էսօր աշխարհի 120֊ից ավելի երկրների էրեխեք դուրս են էկել դասադուլի։

----------

Sambitbaba (15.03.2019), Տրիբուն (15.03.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Անհատավատալի ա ուղղակի, թե ոնց ընդամենը վեց ամիս առաջ Գրետան մեն֊մենակ դասադուլ էր անում, իսկ էսօր աշխարհի 120֊ից ավելի երկրների էրեխեք դուրս են էկել դասադուլի։


ահա վերջն ա։ ՈՒ համ էլ https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...el-peace-prize  :Love:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.03.2019), Skeptic (16.03.2019), Տրիբուն (16.03.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ահա վերջն ա։ ՈՒ համ էլ https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...el-peace-prize


Ու?
Գլոբալ տաքացումը հետաձգվել է?

----------


## Skeptic

> Ու?
> Գլոբալ տաքացումը հետաձգվել է?


Չէ, իհարկե, բայց եթե *առաջիկա տասնամյակի ընթացքում ստացվի կտրուկ կրճատել արտանետումների քանակը ու համարյա ամբողջությամբ անցնել վերականգվող էներգիայի ռեսուրսներին*, հնարավոր կլինի անդառնալի հետևանքներից ու տոտալ պ***եցից խուսափել։ Բայց ես էդքան լավատես չեմ։

----------

boooooooom (16.03.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, իհարկե, բայց եթե *առաջիկա տասնամյակի ընթացքում ստացվի կտրուկ կրճատել արտանետումների քանակը ու համարյա ամբողջությամբ անցնել վերականգվող էներգիայի ռեսուրսներին*, հնարավոր կլինի անդառնալի հետևանքներից ու տոտալ պ***եցից խուսափել։ Բայց ես էդքան լավատես չեմ։


Ապ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, գլոբալ տաքացուման բուն պատճառը արտանետումները չեն, չնայած ակհայտ է, որ արտանետումների աճը նպաստում է պրոցեսի արագացմանը: Մի հատ միջին կարգի հրաբուխը մի Եվրոպայի չափ արտանետում է "հրամցնում":
Ու ասում են, որ նման երևույթ մեկ անգամ չի, որ երկրագնդի վրա տեղի է ունեցել:
Դեռ մի բան էլ ասում են, որ 2030-ից սկսելու է ցրտել

ԻՀԿ գլոբալ տաքացման վրա արտանետումների ազդեցությունը գերագնահատված է` "փոքրիկ" խորամանկություն ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու համար:

----------

